
Academics Make Theoretical Breakthrough in Random Number Generation - jlgaddis
https://threatpost.com/academics-make-theoretical-breakthrough-in-random-number-generation/118150/
======
jlgaddis
Abstract, etc.: [http://eccc.hpi-web.de/report/2015/119/](http://eccc.hpi-
web.de/report/2015/119/)

Paper (PDF): [http://eccc.hpi-
web.de/report/2015/119/revision/2/download/](http://eccc.hpi-
web.de/report/2015/119/revision/2/download/)

